# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  علاجات بسيطه لاكتئاب الشتاء

## نور الشمس

علاجات بسيطه لاكتئاب الشتاء
====================== 


يتأثر كثيرون سلباً برداءة الطقس في فصل الشتاء، حتى أن البعض يعاني شعوراً بالاكتئاب. 

للتخلّص من هذا الشعور ابتعدوا عن مشاكلكم اليومية وخصصوا فترة بعد الظهر لنفسكم أو اذهبوا الى السينما أو تسوّقوا وزوروا الأصدقاء.

بالإضافة الى هذه الاقتراحات إليكم علاجات أخرى فاعلة تساعدكم في تخطي الاكتئاب.


العطور
----------
يعتمد هذا العلاج على بثّ العطور التي تؤثر إيجاباً على الجهاز العصبي. 

استفيدوا من منافع هذا العلاج وضعوا زجاجات العطور في زاوية منزلكم. إليكم بعض الاقتراحات:

• خشب الورد: يعيد التوازن إلى الجهاز العصبي في حالتي التعب الشديد أو الإرهاق. 

• السوسن: يبدد القلق النفسي. 

• إكليل الجبل: منشّط ومضاد للانهيار. 

استعملوا هذه الزيوت أيضاً لتدليك الجسم: ذوّبوا خلاصة بعض الزيوت العطرية في أحد الزيوت النباتية كزيت اللوز الحلو أو ضعوا بضع قطرات من هذا المزيج في ماء الاستحمام.

الضوء 
-----------
يرفع الضوء معنوياتكم ويحقق راحتكم وتوازنكم. لذلك احرصوا على الخروج قليلاً يومياً بين الـ12 ظهراً والـ2 بعد الظهر، أو اخضعوا لعلاج بالضوء بواسطة مصباح خاص خالٍ من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والأشعة فوق الحمراء وبقوة تتراوح بين 1500 و1000 لكس. عرّضوا نفسكم لهذا الضوء بين 30 و60 دقيقة صباحاً لمدة تتراوح بين الأسبوعين والأربعة أسابيع ثلاث أو أربع مرات سنوياً. 

أشعلوا المصباح وابقوا في حقله الضوئي من دون التحديق إليه عند تناول الفطور مثلاً. لكن إذا كنتم تعانون من مشاكل في البصر يفضَّل أخذ موافقة الطبيب قبل المباشرة بهذا العلاج.

إكسير الزهور
-----------------
إنها تركيبات مميزة تحتوي على خلاصة الزهور المستعملة لعلاج بعض الحالات النفسية والأفكار السيئة المسببة للانهيار. 

تعالَج كل حالة نفسية بنوع معيّن من الأزهار وتستعمل بالشكل الآتي: خمس قطرات صافية تحت اللسان، خمس مرات يومياً أو بشكل منتظم عبر تذويب الإكسير في زجاجة ماء.

• للتخلّص من الإحباط (عدم الثقة بالنفس): 

نبات الأرزية.

• من القلق والخوف (من دون سبب): زهرة الحور (aspen). 

• من الانهيار (لا معنى للحياة): الشوفان البري. 

• من الحزن (إحباط): زهرة العسل. 

• من الاكتئاب (نقص في الحيوية): الزنبق. 

يمكنكم استعمال أزهار عدّة في آن شرط عدم تجاوز السبعة أنواع في خلطة واحدة.

الرياضة
-------------
إصعدوا الدرج بدل استخدام المصعد واتركوا سيارتكم في المرآب وقوموا ببعض النزهات خلال عطلة نهاية الأسبوع. إنها تمارين بسيطة تعيد الحيوية والتوازن إلى جسمكم وتساعدكم على النوم.

كذلك، يفضَّل القيام بنشاط رياضي منظم يزيد إفراز الأندورفين الذي يحسّن المزاج، لكن حذار من ممارسة أي نشاط رياضي في وقت متأخر ليلاً لأن الجهد الكبير يؤدي إلى ارتفاع حرارة الجسم الذي يطرد النوم بعكس انخفاضها الذي يسهله. 

الطب التجانسي
--------------------
هدف الطب التجانسي ليس معالجة مرض معيّن، بل محاربة العوامل التي تسبب القلق والخوف والانهيار. ونظراً الى دقة العلاج المطلوب يفضَّل استشارة طبيب تجانسي يحدد العلاج المناسب.

المعادن
------------
• المغنيزيوم: ينظّم الجهاز العصبي ويساعد في ارتخاء العضلات. تناولوه لمحاربة أعراض الضغط النفسي وسرعة الغضب. 

• الكلسيوم: أثبت بعض الدراسات فاعليته في مجال محاربة الانهيار، لا سيما في الفترة التي تسبق الدورة الشهرة. يساعدكم هذا المعدن المضاد للقلق في تنظيم النوم أيضاً. 

• الأوميغا-3: يفتقر غذاؤنا غالباً إلى هذه الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية التي لا يفرزها جسمنا على رغم أنها تحمل فوائد جمة. من هنا أهمية الحرص على تناول مأكولات غنية بهذه المادة كالسمك الدهني (سردين، هارنغ، سلمون...) بانتظام، أي مرة أسبوعياً على الأقل.

المعادن الأساسيّة
---------------------
تتشكّل هذه المعادن في الجسم وتتصدى لعدد كبير من الأمراض البسيطة. يمكن تناولها على سبيل الوقاية أو العلاج، وهي متوافرة في الصيدليات بشكل زجاجات للشرب.

• المنغنيز: يساعد المصابين بانهيار والذين تنتابهم أعراض القلق في الليل. 

• الليثيوم: يحارب سرعة الغضب واضطرابات النوم الخفيفة. 

• النحاس والذهب والفضة: من المعادن التي تحارب حالات التعب عند تناولها مجتمعة.

النباتات
------------
استعينوا ببعض النباتات لاستعادة القدرة على النوم. تناولوا النقيع من دون إضافة السكر لأنه مادة منبّهة. وفي حال كان الطعم غير لذيذ استبدلوا نقيع النباتات بأقراص أو كبسولات.

- الزيزفون: مهدئ ومنوّم ويسهل الاستمتاع بليل هادئ.

- الفراسيون الأسود: يحارب الأرق الذي قد يصيبكم في منتصف الليل أو آخره.

- قشرة زهرة المغنولية: تعالج القلق واضطرابات النوم والغضب. تناولوا كبسولة الى ثلاث كبسولات يومياً.

- الخشخاش والخزامى ورعي الحمام: تساعد في الاسترخاء والنوم.

عشبة النجارين (millepertuis): تناولوها كبديل للأقراص المضادة للانهيار، ونظراً إلى أنها لا تعطي مفعولها قبل مرور بضعة أسابيع يُستحسن تناولها لفترة طويلة للحصول على نتيجة أكيدة: بين قرص وثلاثة أقراص يومياً لمدة تتراوح بين 3 و6 أشهر (Midac, procalmil).

حمض تريبتوفان

يتحوّل هذا الحمض الأميني بعد أن يمتصّه الجسم إلى مادة تسمى 5 -HTP ثم إلى سيريتومين بفضل الفيتامين B6 وهو الناقل العصبي للمزاج الحسن.

يمكنكم تناول مكملات تريبتوفان الغذائية بشكل أقراص أو كبسولات (500 ملغرام يومياً) مساء، بعيداً عن الوجبات.

كذلك يمكنكم تناول الهيدروكسيتريبتوفان 5 (5 -HTP) المستخرج من خلاصة بذور شجرة Griffonia simplicifolia (بين 50 و100 ملغرام يومياً). 

يشار إلى أن تناول الفيتامين B6 في الوقت نفسه يزيد مفعول هذا العلاج. وهو متوافر باسم HTP -5- Zen من صنع Vita’all أو Noxidrim من صنع Solgar وهو مركب عشبي يحتوي على الناردين (valeriane) والمغنيزيوم والفيتامين B6.

البروتينات
---------------
لا تساعد في بناء العضلات فحسب، بل تساهم أيضاً في صنع بعض الهرمونات التي تؤثر مباشرة على المزاج. 

كذلك تدخل البروتينات في تركيبة الناقلات العصبية كالسيروتونين (مهدئ) والدوبامين (منشط)، لكن للتأكد من تناول الكمية الكافية من هذه المادة، لا تكتفوا بتناول اللحم والسمك، بل تلذذوا بالحبوب الكاملة وبذور الصويا والنباتات الدهنية (لوز، بندق...).

الفيتامينات
---------------
• الفيتامين B3، لمعنويات ثابتة: أحد أكثر الفيتامينات استعمالاً لمقاومة حالات الانهيار بالاشتراك مع الفيتامين C والأحماض الأمينية، وهو متوافر في الكبد واللحوم البيضاء والتونا والسلمون. 

• B6 و B9، لتحسين المزاج: معدلهما في الدم منخفض لدى الأشخاص الميالين إلى الاكتئاب. وقد يؤدي النقص الزائد في معدّل الفيتامين B6 الى سرعة الغضب والانهيار. وتشكل النساء اللواتي يتناولن حبوب منع الحمل أكثر الفئات تعرضاً لهذا النقص نظراً إلى أن هذه الحبوب تبطئ عملية امتصاص هذا الفيتامين. 

يتوافر الـ B6 في الطماطم ولحم البقر والسبانخ والبطاطا وحتى العسل. أما الفيتامين B9 فموجود في الخميرة والدجاج واللوبيا والشمار.

• B12، ضد التعب المزمن: يبدو أن هذا الفيتامين يؤدي دوراً مهماً في نمو الخلايا العصبية وتكاملها. وهو متوافر في الأجبان الطازجة وسمك السردين والمحار. 

السكر
-----------
يفسّر الأطباء نوبات القلق وتقلبات المزاج بانخفاض معدل السكر في الدم. من هنا أهمية مراقبة انخفاض المعدل الغليسيمي للحفاظ على معنويات مرتفعة، لكن حذار، مثلاً، من استبدال وجبة الفطور بلوح من الشوكولا لأنكم ستشعرون حينها بنشاط يهبط سريعاً فتعودون إلى نقطة الصفر. ينصحكم الأطباء بعدم إهمال أي وجبة وتناول السكريات البطيئة كالحبوب الكاملة والخبز الكامل الحبوب والباستا الكاملة الحبوب والخضار الجافة... بذلك تشحنون جسمكم بطاقة كبيرة.

الكافيين
------------
الوقت المخصص لتناول القهوة أو المرطبات كالكوكا كولا هو وقت الاستمتاع والاستراحة وإعادة شحن الطاقة بالنسبة إلى البعض. حذار من الوقوع في هذا الفخ، ينصحكم الخبراء بالتخفيف من تناول هذه المادة لا سيما عند الشعور بالتعب والضغط النفسي، لأن الإفراط في تناول الكافيين يولّد القلق والغضب. لكن تناول فنجان قهوة صباحاً قد يشكل انطلاقة جيدة.

----------


## MOONY

*يسلمووو  عالموضوع القيم والمفيد
تحياتي
*

----------

